# Sadly enough...



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

As most of you know, My rat Serena, who I bought and found out she was pregnant, gave birth to 6 bus on monday the 7th. Yesterday they were 3 days old, and all was fine. I found that there were 2 boys and 4 girls. But sadly, yesterday night, around 11ish, I went in to check in on the bubs and at first I thought all was well. I scooped them out, one by one, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....but then I realized one was missing! I had to place mom in another cage as I searched the nursery for the lost bub....It was one of the males, who I'd affectionately named 'Bandit'. I searched and searched until sadly, I found him in the opposite corner, cold, blue and......sadly, dead. I don't know what happened, but he was stiff too, so he must have beed dead for a little while. His body showed no signs of abuse...there was no blood or anything. I cried a bit.....and could barely sleep, he was my favorite of the bunch. I don't know what happened! I know that they started crawling yesterday, some of them being able to reach insanely fast speeds for only being 3 days old, but I did notice he didn't squeak much. Maybe he crawled away and never squeaked for mama.......I just have no idea! I feel so bad, and I feel like its my fault because I didn't check up on them for a few hours, but I thought mama rat would be able to handle it. Maybe he was sick, but maybe not, I have no clue, but I'm simply stunned  So I'm down a bub.....4 girls and only 1 boy, for a total of 6.......

I just thought I would share 

Brittany


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Awh, I'm so sorry. I lost a bub, too. He was real weak. It pretty much sucks, but at least you have the 5 others. *hug*


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww yea....I just wish he didn't have to go.....I was planning on giving him and his brother to the same person, so they'd always have eachother, but now Cosmo, the OTHER boy is all alone. I'm just hoping to get him to a good home, and I'm really trying not to keep all the girls, but I'm finding the struggle........REALLY hard >.<


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

AND, here's a pic of the poor little boy......Bandit. May he rest in peace :'(










This was a pic from yesterday, right when I'd gotten home from school. He was such a cute little guy.......and he never got to even open his eyes  Goodbye little Bandit, you will be missed.......


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. I love the name bandit. Bandit has had a nice life though. You still have the other girls and boy.


----------

